# few more pic's far ya



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

[attachment=0:yvh2h0he]170.jpg[/attachment:yvh2h0he][attachment=1:yvh2h0he]167.jpg[/attachment:yvh2h0he][attachment=2:yvh2h0he]154.jpg[/attachment:yvh2h0he][attachment=3:yvh2h0he]009 (2).jpg[/attachment:yvh2h0he][attachment=4:yvh2h0he]004 (2).jpg[/attachment:yvh2h0he][attachment=5:yvh2h0he]002 (2).jpg[/attachment:yvh2h0he][attachment=6:yvh2h0he].jpeg[/attachment:yvh2h0he]


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Great pics. Hope you get one of them bulls!


----------



## tkidder (May 31, 2011)

Great pics! The wife got a laugh out of the one trying to eat your camera...


----------

